

Ask HN: Topic for a speech on programming languages for a LUG event - DanPir

Hello,<p>I have been invited to hold a speech on programming languages for a local LUG event.<p>What topic do you think I should talk about?
======
WorldMaker
There is always the tried and true pick an obscure, lesser known or possibly
even esoteric [1] language and talk about how it is different and maybe why it
is different and what (if any) reasons someone might want to learn it in depth
or actually try to use it for a project.

Or possibly more usefully you could try an intro to a deep concept in
programming languages that people don't well understand. The classics there
are things like "What is a Monad? Guess what, here's how you are using them
already in C# or JavaScript...".

[1] [http://esolangs.org/wiki/Main_Page](http://esolangs.org/wiki/Main_Page)

~~~
DanPir
Very helpful! Thx!

